# Egyptian : mummies



## Clad In Shadows (Mar 21, 2007)

This is almost a wrap. 
Still need to make one hand for one of the mummies .
Another cheap and easy build. 
I guess we spent about $2 worth of lumber per mummy , the rest was free.
Here's how they were made.


The skulls were cast out of fiber insulation a couple of years ago.
The fiber insulation can be bought at your local home improvement store.
For a pic of the insulation , check my gargoyle post.
I finally got to use them for something.
These skulls were glued with liquid nails onto a plastic bottle. ( second pic ).
That plastic bottle is attached to the main body frame.



















The main frame is made out of 1x2 scrap pieces of lumber that we reused from last year's tavern.
We used 2L bottles for the legs and body and small water bottles for the arms and lower legs + feet.
I cut the small bottles in half length-wise for the feet.




























The cloth was soaked in tea but since we didn't have enough cloth , I had to use some white sheets that I stained afterwards with coffee . I used an air sprayer to stain the wrap.
I also had to restain the ones that were soaked in tea because of the color difference.
Then I brushed some black paint onto the skulls to make them stand out a little more.
I used some 1/2" PVC pipe for the arms , covered with small water bottles.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

very nice! it's making bodies look easy! Will try soon, I think. Thank you.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You are one crafty, resourceful person! They look great.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

This is my kind of recycling.


----------



## halloweenbarb (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice!!! I gotta do that, I need 4 more mummies this year. Thanks


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Whoa! Bookmarked this one. Thanks so much


----------

